# teach me. and i'll buy the bait, beer and ect



## chrisdot (Aug 17, 2014)

i recently bot a jon boat. i have no idea about boating basics. i'd love to meet and learn from you about what is safe and what is right and wrong on the water. 

helping to put the boat in the water, getting it back on the trailer, anchor, reading fish finders, how to stop drifting and such are things i'm interested in learning from you.

i have my own poles, tackle, and 4' (radius) casting net. i'm also an early riser. 

oil is starting to pick up and so are the projects but i'm off on weekends unless theres a last minute outage. 

if it means anything, i have my own life jacket. 

would really like to learn before i buy my next boat. ( which will be w/i the next 12 months).

thanks fellas
chris

oh yea. i smoke cigars while i fish. i hope that isn't an issue. and being ex military i, from time to time, get excited and cuss like a sailor. never at you, just in excitement or dissapointment in myself.

thanks for reading fellas.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

I would be willing to take you out and show you some things. Only problem is I am constantly busy. Shoot me a PM and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

chrisdot said:


> i recently bot a jon boat. i have no idea about boating basics. i'd love to meet and learn from you about what is safe and what is right and wrong on the water.
> 
> helping to put the boat in the water, getting it back on the trailer, anchor, reading fish finders, how to stop drifting and such are things i'm interested in learning from you.
> 
> ...


Haha!! At least you're honest. Thanks for your service!!!!!

If I can find the time to head out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Are you fishing the Galveston area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Lights (Oct 22, 2017)

Call me at 281 536 4170


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Welcome aboard Salty Soldier. I was in your shoes about a year ago, but had my boat for two. Plus, I knew nothing about seamanship. Being prior service, you'll end up building your own PMCS outlines, packing list, and a CLS bag, I know I did...lol. I wish I could help get you better squared, but I'm way down here in Baffin Bay. What I can suggest though, is learn your area. Either through google earth, insight planner, or your chart-plotter's charts. That way you have a better idea where you are. Also, don't take your family out until your confident with your new skills, otherwise you'll be setting yourself up for failure. If you do find yourself down here, hit me up, or send me a message. I know how frustrating it can be.


----------

